# Polk R50, or R300 anyone



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just as I was getting close to finding the right speaker for me I started looking into the R50 & R300 someone suggested in another thread. 

Anyone have experience with either of these?

For $180 shipped for the R50, and about $130 shipped for the R300's, they almost seem too good to be true.

My only complaint is that the R50 only comes in Cherry at that price. Maybe I could sand it and paint it myself?...


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

I think Polk has their own forum, you could probably find a few reviews there.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

why dont you just go and listen...IIRC my local Frys has a listening room with basically all their towers for listening


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> why dont you just go and listen...IIRC my local Frys has a listening room with basically all their towers for listening


My nearest Fry's is in Atlanta...




I searched on audioholics, and avs's forums. Found some reviews but just looking for a bit more info. Some guys are saying it's not good for music. But, I guess I really need to be realistic with what I'm getting out of my budget. For $180 shipped for the R50's that should be some serious bang for the buck.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

oh my bad...if i have time this weekend, i will take a listen for you (i like going to Frys and playing with **** and finding new toys)  Anything you want me to listen for particularly?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> oh my bad...if i have time this weekend, i will take a listen for you (i like going to Frys and playing with **** and finding new toys)  Anything you want me to listen for particularly?


I'm just curious how they sound with music as most people say they sound good with movies.

I dunno...lol...I can't think of anything. I hate sibilance. 

haha.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

not sure if they are still for sale, but I just got a pair of infinity p362 (same as the p360 I think if you want to look up some reviews) for 200 out the door at frys. they are dual 6's, 4" mid, 1" tweeter . build construction is pretty good, sound is above average. I'm impressed for the cost. 

they are being discontinued for the newer infinity sets that have ribbons may want to check em out.

the polks are better once you step up to the dual drive units, as the enclosures are made from mdf. the guys at frys said the single drive units are some other composite, I'm not sure though. the rti-8 were very nice to me, for a budget set, they were on sale for 200 a pair also, but my local store ran out


----------

